

Ask HN: How do you maintain your personal hosted server/vm? - gcb0

Everyone have their personal hosted server or vm where you host or plan to host personal projects.<p>how do you maintain it? How do you keep it secure and up to date?<p>i&#x27;m right now giving up and going with a solution that keeps everything local and everytime i push an update to my code it also wipes down the VMS and start fresh. but i figure smarter people have already solved this problem more efficiently...
======
gesman
I rent dedicated server from OVH with WHM/Cpanel setup. Secure it with
configserver.com tools.

Monitoring real-time stats of all WEB traffic across all IPs as well as sites
with my own custom built, splunk-based analytics app:

[http://www.mensk.com/#prettyPhoto/0/](http://www.mensk.com/#prettyPhoto/0/)

This allows me to see _exactly_ what's hitting my server and not trusting any
third party skewed "summary" analytics offerings.

Have few paying hosting clients that are paying for it, so it's essentially
free and clients are happy.

If I'd get busier with offering hosting services to other i'd probably get
faster server and add cloud Linux to it as well, but my passion os not exactly
service administration and hosting, so it works for me as is, pretty ok.

